

The Illusion of Stability - pquerna
http://journal.paul.querna.org/articles/2010/07/09/the-illusion-of-stability/

======
mattyb
Nice post. Chrome's release model has inspired me to create a web deployment
tool at work, which I've been hacking away on for the last couple of weeks.

pquerna (and others), what would you like to see in a next-generation web
deployment/packaging tool? The first thing that came to mind in the middle of
the post was pinning to a project's revision while having tests against its
interface. A feature to move that pin to a newer rev, then running those tests
before deploying to production might be nice.

I integrated Flourish (<http://github.com/wbond/flourish>) into a project at
work yesterday morning. I went back to the website later to check something in
the docs, and noticed he'd committed another revision. How was I supposed to
know? I could poll <http://github.com/wbond/flourish/commits/master.atom> for
new releases, but we've got a bunch of dependencies too. Maybe the solution is
to just regularly pull changesets and run your tests, then deploying to
staging and hope all is well.

How about Dulwich? hg-git depends on it, but 0.5 had a bug that prevented me
from pushing to GitHub successfully. I was using Dulwich trunk for a while,
and noticed yesterday that 0.6 has been released. The bug fixes are in [repo
root]/NEWS. There are no formal release notes.

We've been using a known-working revision of projects until someone gets
around to checking for updates, but I'm not sure that's ideal.

